# Butt injection recipes



## schaydu (Jan 24, 2010)

After reading the poll on injecting butts, i wanted to find out all of the injections that are used by those of you who do inject your butts. The one on mixing apple juice and the rub seems simple enough. Just wanted to hear everyone's ideas before i do my first butt.

Also would it be overkill to marinade the butt after it was injected?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## donnylove (Jan 24, 2010)

I've fooled around with a few different things, but today's injection was:

Apple Juice
Chicken Broth
Leinenkugel's Sunset Wheat Beer
Cider Vinegar
Italian Dressing
Tony Cachere's Seasoning
Coriander
Black Pepper


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jan 24, 2010)

Yesterday I used some of the dry rub, apple cider vinager, spiced rum, apple juice and a splash of worschester (sp).  
Everything stayed super moist after 13 hrs on the smoker.

Donnylove- I love Leine's!!!!!!  We lived in MN and had on a regular basis.  The berrywies is killer.  Wish we had that flavor all the time in TN.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 24, 2010)

items i like:

pineapple juice
oj
aplle juice
cider vinegar
lea and perrins
soy sauce
hot sauce
rub
lemon juice


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2010)

I haven't tried the whole injection thing ywt but thanks for asking so when I do try I will have alot of recipes for the injection. And now they have the injection after the smoking and before the resting. Man am I getting behind.


----------



## donnylove (Jan 24, 2010)

Seems like Leinie's is going more global all the time. Can you get it in any of the stores where you live?

Here in Montana, I can typically get Sunset Wheat, Classic Amber and whatever the seasonal is, though lately they've also been carrying the variety pack. Then there's a bar that has Red on tap, which is nice.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jan 24, 2010)

I might have to try injecting my next butt w/ my mop consisting of:

apple juice
cider vinegar
light brown sugar
sea salt 
fresh cracked pepper
garlic and onion powder
worcestershire sauce


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jan 25, 2010)

donnylove;431082 said:
			
		

> Can you get it in any of the stores where you live?
> 
> They usually stock the sunset wheat, and the dark amber one that just came out.  I haven't seen the variety packs.  Although I called our local distributor about every other day for two months to finally get the berryweiss delivered.  I have customers that I told about it, and now they buy all the cases whenever they come out because they like it so much.
> Good stuff, and now it will be added to my injection list!  Thanks.
> ...


----------



## deltadude (Jan 25, 2010)

I did a pork butt Friday night, I always inject, and fridays injection was:

Apple cider, extra fine grind of my butt rub, Franks Hot Wing Sauce.

Results was nothing special, though the butt was super moist, and 12 people liked it very much.


----------



## schaydu (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks for all of the ideas guys, i will try them out!


----------



## geek with fire (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's an old one, but a good one from one of the best in the business.  Myron Mixon doesn't like him, so that has to be worth something:

*Chris Lilly's Six-time World Championship Pork Shoulder
*Recipe By : Chris Lilly of Big Bob Gibson's

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
For the pork shoulder rub
1/4 cup dark brown sugar
1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 cup paprika
1/3 cup garlic salt
1/3 cup kosher salt
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 teaspoon oregano leaves
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon black pepper
-----------
Pork injection
3/4 cup apple juice
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 cup salt
2 tablespoons Worcestershire
------------
1 whole pork shoulder (approximately 16 pounds)
1 bottle Big Bob Gibson Championship Red Sauce (or substitute your favorite BBQ sauce)

Inject pork shoulder evenly with injection solution. Apply a generous amount of rub onto meat. Pat so the rub will adhere. Place in a smoker and cook with indirect heat for 16 hours on 225°F. Serve with sauce on the side or paint shoulder with sauce the last 20 minutes of cooking. When done, the pork should pull off the bones easily. The internal temperature of the pork should reach 195°F.


----------



## hocus smokus (Jan 26, 2010)

Simple injection I like to use is either Cherry Coke or Dr. Pepper with some honey and apple juice mixed in...


----------



## schaydu (Jan 26, 2010)

the chris lilly one seems like one i will have to try out, and i have heard about people using dr. pepper but just have never thought about doing it. But thanks for all of these suggestions!


----------

